# curious to know about Hong Kong



## rajverma22 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi,

My wife and I will be moving to HK in January. I will be on a work visa from my company and my wife will have a dependents visa. 

My package gives me 50k HK$ per month($6ooooo HKK annually before tax). We're looking to rent a 1 or 2 bed flat in the mid levels or causeway bay areas. Is this feasible? We've seen prices varying from 5000 -10000 for 1 bed flat and 8000 to 20000 for 2 bed flat , can anyone advise what is a realistic figure?

1. In 50k HK how much i can save per month while living a decent life style?
2. Can we get some good Indian restaurants and India stores in Hong Kong?
3. how about Hong Kong safety point of view?
4. I found lots of articles about the Hong kong life style, expenses and cost of living etc..can anyone give me bit realistic figure on the same?

Also, my wife will want to work, can she work in her visa? Also what opportunities are there for an engineer who doesn't speak mandarin?

Thanks in advance. 

Rajeev


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

50K is good, Hong Kong is pretty safe, there are many nice Indian Restuarants, HK is crowded and hectic, try to enjoy what you can. JW


----------

